# Aquaclear 50 power filter media questions



## surfnchk (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Recently I got rid of an old filter that was absolutely horrible about a little over a month ago. I have a 29 gallon tank and bought the aquaclear 50 for it and it works wonders! I absoluately love it! I rinsed out the sponge in tank water today and replaced the carbon. I've read to not change/clean the media all at once since it messes up with the biological filtration. 

My questions are:
- How often do I replace the biomax filter media?
- Should I replace the carbon every 3 or 4 weeks?
- What's the difference between using the zeo-carb and the regular activated carbon media?
- The difference between using BioMax and Ammonia remover?

Thanks everyone for your time! :-D


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*aqua clear...*

carbon changes once a month....zeo carb like zeolite coverts amonia into a less toxic form amonium tmperaraly...i consider it a false sense of security..or used in emergencies...i prefer just carbon...


----------



## surfnchk (Aug 15, 2010)

I appreciate your quick reply! With all those media filter options sometimes it's a bit overwhelming to a noob like me. I'll be changing the carbon once a month now...even wrote it on the calendar  So I should skip the ammonia remover and zeo-carb and just stick to what I have?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*bio*

i have had the same bio max for quite some time....should be fine as long as it isnt allowed to clog up...wich usualy takes a while...they work pretty well dont they ...aqua clear i mean..ibiological filteration is in my opinion the best...


----------



## surfnchk (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes I definately agree. I used to have the penguin 150 on there and it just doesn't compare. I was at my LFS and they said it would work fine.....well I did a little research and glad I did and my fish are so much happier! Besides the cartridges for the penguin were waaaay over priced and was replacing them every 2 weeks! Ridiculous. As far as a clip on filter aquaclear is the way to go!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*aqua*

you can even put in some filter floss and root plants like phylodenrins,dracanae,and various vines...as well as creeping jenny my favorite...in the filter itself...just remove and plant thee floss when the roots get too big...it also biologicaly helps complete the system by absorbing nitrites frome the water....i have seen one of the larger units converted into a mini refugium wich is in esence a small tank in itself....good chating with you ..i hope to see yah around the forum..and get some of those pics up....pretty please...ADIOS...


----------

